# Introducing Keeper the Border Collie



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Keeper is nearly 10 months old, and he's the love of my life! He's been everything I hoped for. He's too young to pursue any sports at this point, but perhaps we have obedience or agility in our future. He has the foundations, we'll see how far we get! Otherwise he loves helping around the barn and horses, and just being my shadow!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello! I know you - and I love Keeper and those photos everywhere.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi CptJack! Great to see you here! I've always loved Molly, now I get to admire the rest of your crew!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

What a beauty! And beautiful photographs as well.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, he's stunning! And those photos are lovely too!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Handsome boy!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I love his name too.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you very much for all the kind words!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I know I recognize you from elsewhere, but, I'm just not sure where. Or maybe I'm just confused with another BC.

Anyways, she's stunning. I just love Black and White BC's, but a lot of time they have too much coat to my liking. Great pictures, by the way!


ETA: Are you from BC Boards?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooo handsome <3 I love his cowlick on his back hehe


----------



## Emeep (Jan 5, 2015)

He has such pretty eyes! I've always been curious about Border Collie's. They're just so cute. ><


----------



## Schnauzerlover (Sep 16, 2014)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Gorgeous. He has some of the same facial expressions as my Aussie and I love him even more for it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words! And JazzyTheSiberian, I am on the Boards! I don't post a ton, the BC world is a pretty political one and sometimes it's best if I keep my nose out of it.  I'm always working on my limited photography skills. I don't know much, I just try to get pictures that I personally like!


----------

